# We are back!!



## Rach <3's Bailey (Dec 30, 2009)

Hello one and All,

Hope everyone is well and got the Christmas shopping done!

Its been a crazy life since I was last on here i'll list what has happened:

1. Cancelled the wedding as both myself and my ex didnt love each other anymore (very very sad time)
2. Moved house twice!!
3. Found someone new...cheeky...!!
4. Bailey was attacked by my mums cat and had to have £4000 worth of specialist eye surgery
5. New job
6. Going back to the police as a volunteer
7. have a neice and nephew

So all very busy, sad, stressful times anyways here some pictures of my baby who is now 2 years old now


Merry Christmas






This is Bailey after his eye op


Looking sad!


Tugg of war!!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Welcome back,wishing you a better year for 2012


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

welcome back! Wow! You've had a lot happen!
just remember, you don't have to stay away during
those major life events--you have plenty of friends
here on chi ppl who will help you through 
Merry Christmas to you and to Bailey!


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow. 
I'm sorry to hear about all your problems. I hope bailey gets better.


----------



## julie298 (Dec 15, 2011)

cute doggy picture..lol


----------

